# Day Creek Open



## peedoo72 (Jun 9, 2015)

This is an Unofficial announcement of Day Creek Open 2015/16

It will be located at Day Creek Intermediate School sometime between December 2015 and May 2016

Any WCA delegate free in between that time pls email me at [email protected]

The competition will be held for about 9 ish hours

You will be able to compete in 2x2 3x3 and 4x4 and or 3x3 oh

Any WCA delegate in the LA area at the time pls contact me


----------

